# Changes to My Ebay: I do not like them, Sam I am!



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Maybe this is just a vent.

I do not like the changes to the 'My Ebay' page!!!! I like seeing my 'Sold' items, and what each of them are when I click to the second page.

With the new change, "Watched Items" takes up most of the page. I could care less about that feature. Watched items are an afterthought to me.

URRRRGH!!!!!! I know this is probably not an earth shattering change, but why not leave things alone?!?!?!

I am double-frustrated because the change has come at a time that I don't want to deal with another change. This is the last thing I need right now!!!!

URRRRRRGGGGHH!!!!!!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Okay....I think I got it figured out. I would delete this thread if I could

I am still frustrated. 

Why, ebay, why?????


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Yes, it took a little getting used to all right.

The "why" is not clear. I'm suspecting that eBay management is out of touch with the way things are being run. The result is that employees a lot farther down the food chain are exerting their will in the eBay interface. It's also effecting sales, with the "best match" fiasco. That's hurting eBay in a big way, as evidenced by the 1600 layoffs that eBay employees will suffer soon.

So why doesn't eBay management put an end to it? They probably don't know. I'm suspecting that eBay management is out of touch to the point where they don't even look at the product any more. I'm guessing that they chalk-up the drop in sales to a bad economy. On the contrary, eBay should be doing a terrific sales business during bad economic times due to more bargain hunters, similar to the way Walmart does better in difficult times.

If eBay management doesn't get back into the trenches themselves soon they're going to lose it all.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Nevada,

You are spot on with those thoughts!!!!

I honestly believe that management is so out of touch with reality that they don't even understand the basic business model that made them successful.

I read a ebay bash blog many months ago, and some of what I read is just amazing. One long post was written by someone that claimed to be "upper management" at ebay. It was stunning to read what they had to say about the future changes to come at ebay. Some of them have already taken place with the no money orders and limited shipping fees on books.

That person claimed that ebay is seeking to make sure that ALL shipping go through one service like USPS, with capped costs too. They said that ebay was also seeking that everything on ebay offer free shipping. 

Makes you wonder....

One thing that I cannot figure out is why there is not a formidable competitor to ebay????? Yes, it will take someone with deep pockets, or a lone couple working out of a garage, but somewhere, someplace, it has got to happen.

Clove


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

I hate what they have done to ebay. You are absolutely correct, in the ebay scheme of things, one hand does not know what the other is doing and the other won't tell either. Back in November ebay suddenly without forewarning or anything suspended me. They suspended me for non payment when in fact (1) my payment was not past due (2) they attempted to do an auto draft from my account, but for some reason their bank could not talk with my bank and the attempt never happened...so it was MY FAULT and they suspended. Then they removed all my listing, would not give me access to the sales page, so I had no idea who had bought what and the buyers could not send me any emails either. I was in quite the pickle. I started calling. I would be told it was a mistake, we will get it fixed...didn't happen. Then I would call and be told it could not be fixed, then I had to pay a fee..paid it...nothing... this went on and on for a week. Finally, I did some research and found all the exec's phone numbers and started calling leaving messages. NO ONE CALLED ME BACK. Finally, I was done, I was PO'd, I called one of the VP's and started talking and then finally just snapped and I went off...the things I said:flame:

I got a call back about an hour later. It was the VP's ass't. He looked at things and agreed that a mistake had been made and said he would have me up and running in about a hour. Then he proceeded to fuss at me and ask me why I thought I could speak like that to the VP... I told him, I've been nice for a week leaving messages....nothing was happening...so I guess I got your attention and my problem is fixed. I have waited a week to get a problem fixed that could have taken an hour to do. I have lost sales, Average $400 per week, will probably get negatives and who knows how long it will take to get my reputation back...It took about a month to get things back to normal.

The point is, that the ones doing everything don't know what they are doing and refused to communicate with the ones that understood what was going on, so nothing got fixed. They kept pushing me saying I had to pay double what was owed on my account and I flat out refused. My account was not past due why not just pay what was owed. Because it had been returned by the bank...NOT it was never presented to the bank. Their system after years of speaking with my bank, could not communicate that particular month for what ever reason and it was my fault according to all the ebay fledglings working in Customer service.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

#1. It REALLY ticked me off when eBay demanded payment via PayPal only. I don't get many money orders or checks, but it seems like it should be up to me if I want to take that risk.

#2: You cannot now change an old listing, such as to increase quantity, since you will be told you are offering an unapproved payment method. When you try to modify the payment block it is frozen. You have to end the listing, then relist to make the changes. In my payment options block I now include: Payment by PayPal only (complain to eBay, not me).

On shipping charges, I've heard a lot of complaints they get against sellers is high shipping charges. Probably why they want to go with free shipping on everything. However, how do you do it with a single price? For example, say it is a ten-pound package. USPS Priority Mail would range from $9.90 local to $29.95 to the Pacific Northwest or AK.

On shipping charges, it seems to me it is the responsibility of the buyer to know what they will be before bidding/purchasing. It is not unusual for actual shipping charges to be as much as the item itself.

Say they demand USPS. Seems like UPS could file a lawsuit for restraint of trade as, my what I understand, UPS gets a lot of shipping through eBay. Typically on lighter weight items, USPS is less than UPS. Above a certain level UPS is cheaper - plus they include free insurance up to $100 and a very nice point-to-point tracking system. Also, USPS will only allow you to ship up to 70 pounds. UPS Ground is up to 150.

When you are the 700 lb gorilla you can pretty well do what you want.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Ken,
I couldn't agree more. You are right, when you are the 700 pound gorilla, you can call the shots, and get away with it.

I have said again and again, I cannot understand why their hasn't been a viable option for ebay. Whether launched by a person in a garage, or a major concern with deep pockets, I can't believe a second place hasn't taken off.

When they stopped money orders, I started losing sales left and right. Officially, I can still accept them, but 95% of the buyers don't know that.

You are right about all the shipping stuff you wrote about.

Clove


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Clove: You can ask you buyers to wait for an invoice from you before making payment. On the invoice you apparently still give money order and checks as a payment option. However, I don't thing eBay puts the sellers address on the sales notice anymore. Thus, you may have to provide that as well. For example, on invoice:

Payment via PayPal or money order and check to Jane Doe, 10 Anywhere Street, Anytown, AT, XXXXX. If you will be submitting payment via mail please let me know.

I've now made something like 10,000 eBay sales. I have taken one bad money order and one bad check (and both were as much my fault as the buyers). On one PayPal payment they sent me a cleared notice, I shipping, they they informed me the transaction didn't process and took back the money. Personally I think that should have been their problem, not mine.


----------



## Debbie at Bount (Feb 24, 2005)

I've never made much off ebay. I do take checks off my website all the time and never had a bad one. I have had ebay customers asked if I'll still take their checks. Think about it, Paypal is taking a percent even off the shipping. If I ship flat rate, I am actually giving paypal part of my shipping costs. Unless you charge handling fees and how can you change a large handling fee.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

E-bay has most of the sellers scared to take a money order these days. They are afraid they will get their accounts suspended. I don't use paypal and refuse to use it just to please e-bay. Needless to say I don't buy much at e-bay now.
I used to shop e-bay quit often and bought all kinds of things with Mo's and checks.
I can see how sales have dropped for sellers. I think they better wake up before they run e-bay into the ground.
If I just have to have something right away, i just go to amazon.com and buy it outright.


----------



## Debbie at Bount (Feb 24, 2005)

I didn't realize I could have my account suspended taking checks. I've had customers for years that only send checks. I guess I'll have to tell them to go to the website for the order and I'll give them the soap at the price I had advertised.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

My old listings still say I will accept a MO or check. I suspect eBay will do some grandfathering in.

Still gripes me though to be forced to using PayPal when it is owned by eBay.

I knew eBay not used Best Match as the default on listings, but did't realize all of the factors which affect it. From eBay: "Your listing will be posted on eBay and can be viewed in My eBay. Your listing may not be immediately searchable by keyword or category for several hours, so eBay can't guarantee exact listing durations. Where your listing appears in search and browse results may be based on certain factors including listing format, title, bidding activity, end time, keywords, price and shipping cost, feedback, and detailed seller ratings. You can read more about where your listings appear in search and browse results in eBay's Help Pages. "


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Ken,

I would double check the rules about your ad saying you still accept MO or checks. To my understanding, per live chat with ebay, you can still take 'em, but your ad cannot advertise it in anyway.

Just FYI. I would hate you see you get a "failing" with policy compliance.

FWIW, ebay has won the battle with MO and checks. At least 80% of the buyers think they cannot use MO as a payment anywhere on ebay.

This is one of the things that has simply killed my ebay business. I sell to alot of farmers and old timers, both who normally don't want to use paypal.

Clove


----------

